# Vintage HTPC



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

I decided to build myself an HTPC for movies only since my laptop is able to play games. 

CASE: Aerocool Qx-2000
PSU: @-power 430w
MOTHERBOARD: Foxconn-WinFast K8S760MG
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3000+ socket 754
CPU COOLING: Cooler Master Vortex 752
MEMORY: 1.5gig DDR400-PC3200 (Random brand)
GRAPHIC: Onboard SiS Graphic 128megs
HDD: 1.5T WesternDigital Green 64megs cache WD15EARS
ODD: DVD-RW LG GH22NS70

It was cheap to build...around 200$ but 115$ for the case only so the other parts were almost a steal.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2012)

Cool build. Thinking of doing a htpc myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2012)

A single core is OK but may not be good enough for full 1080P streaming. The FX5200 will choke quite badly! I just had a AMD 4200+ with Biostar TF7050-A2 (Has Nvidia 7050 256MB onboard) and it stuttered with 1080P youtube and hulu quite badly.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

I will take a look soon but nevermind the GPU I removed it yesterday it was giving me BSOD. I'm back at onboard until I find a deal on older AGP.


----------



## Luciel (Feb 16, 2012)

really not sure if there´s anything in AGP that will do full hd, but get any agp card and you should be ok for normal avi videos


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 16, 2012)

agp you should be able to pick up a HD4650 still.  thats the best agp out there (i know the hd3850 is a touch faster, but the 4650 is cooler and uses less power at nearly the same speed)

i had a hd2400xt agp in my old htpc, it would do everything but accelerate flash and silverlight...but local 1080p content, it would do without breaking a sweat.

the hd4650 will give you flash and hdmi port usually!


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice build there although I think it will get old pretty fast with that old single core. 

I also second the 4650. I had one in my HTPC and later upgraded to a 4670 but that was for the blower style cooler that the 4670 has not because I needed more power.

My HTPC:


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

This HTPC is for movie storing only and IMO it's already old. Since it will be forever movies I don't need to upgrade more. My LED TV is having a VGA port so I'll plug it in and just go along with it after testing the resolutions.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly, a AM2 dual core and some type of low level video card would be perfect.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

Look at the socket before even posting. I'm pretty sure they never made Dual Cores with Socket 754 !! I could be wrong but if you find one just tell me!


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 16, 2012)

well if no hd content, then your build will be great...now you would need to make sure you use a front end that isn't very graphical...i couldn't help you there.

but if you want like xbmc or something similar, then pretty much any agp card will be fine, if you ever wanted to watch hd content on the pc you need to get at least a hd2400pro or better from ati as nvidia never made an 8x00 series for agp

would like to see what you do with it though!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Look at the socket before even posting. I'm pretty sure they never made Dual Cores with Socket 754 !! I could be wrong but if you find one just tell me!



Not talking about that, Im talking AM2 

If you would have reread my post you would see *AM2*


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes but I won't put an AM2 the setup is already built. Everything is ready and already working!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Yes but I won't put an AM2 the setup is already built. Everything is ready and already working!



You may be able to run 1080p with a X1950XT?


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 16, 2012)

what front end/media player are you going to use to playback all your media.

always nice when you can reuse old hardware


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

I would play .AVI on my hdd and eternal hdd also normal DVD movies in my dvd drive using VideoLan.

BTW anyone ever heard of @-power brand?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2012)

I think XBMC would work fine with your setup


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 16, 2012)

VideoLan always worked fine with older hardware even on the P3 800 I've built for my little cousin.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you still in need of a agp card for it?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think so. Anyway I don't own a Paypal account neither so I won't b able to buy from you guys  The onboard will be fine!


----------



## insane 360 (Feb 19, 2012)

awesome, vlan is a versatile little media player, glad your setup is working out for you!  always great to hookup a pc to a tv


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 20, 2012)

Working fine ! Rolling it at 1280X1024 is good enough. I setted the IGP at 128 megs 200mhz/200mhz in the bios.


----------

